# FA Dating Frustrations



## Volt01 (Jun 25, 2019)

well reality is often disappointing (lol had to make that joke)
but ive been looking for some bigger girls in my area but they all seem to smoke or have boyfriends.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jun 25, 2019)

How's this for screwed up: I've never smoked (anything) and never will. I dislike smoking immensely. But I've kissed gals who smoked and found it to be a turn-on. What's up with that?!?!?


----------



## Volt01 (Jun 25, 2019)

i need to be well prepared for a relationship since i never had any.


----------



## Grizzlybear (Jun 25, 2019)

I have a similar problem, all of the women that I'd be into in my area are taken. Or consider me to be unworthy of consideration. Someone actually told me that recently! How rude!


----------



## Volt01 (Jun 25, 2019)

Grizzlybear said:


> I have a similar problem, all of the women that I'd be into in my area are taken. Or consider me to be unworthy of consideration. Someone actually told me that recently! How rude!


same here, when i asked a plus size girl out to prom she said she would rather go alone.


----------



## Grizzlybear (Jun 25, 2019)

It like, I'm not going to say that any woman owes me anything at all. But I respectfully request that I not be treated like I'm less than garbage. That shit hurts. Okay, getting off-topic, rant over. Sorry folks!


----------



## Volt01 (Jun 26, 2019)

Grizzlybear said:


> It like, I'm not going to say that any woman owes me anything at all. But I respectfully request that I not be treated like I'm less than garbage. That shit hurts. Okay, getting off-topic, rant over. Sorry folks!


its ok same thing happens to me. ill find someone eventually


----------



## goodman4ssbbw (Jun 26, 2019)

So difficult to find a SSBBW that isn't happily married.


----------



## Volt01 (Jun 26, 2019)

goodman4ssbbw said:


> So difficult to find a SSBBW that isn't happily married.


Yeah, especially for my generation


----------



## Volt01 (Jun 27, 2019)

happily_married said:


> The guys lamenting no BBWs available in their areas, I’d you read nothing else, read @DragonFly post above and read the post I’ve quoted here.
> 
> Between the defenses some women construct for the reasons she lays out and the day to day challenges larger girls face (see the post I quoted) you definitely need to be ready to 1) navigate through a complex minefield of emotional issues and 2) be ready to settle in for the long haul when helping her deal with daily frustrations.
> 
> ...


oof yeah i never found the one yet but i hope to get rid of this curse lol


----------



## Railroad Man (Jun 27, 2019)

goodman4ssbbw said:


> So difficult to find a SSBBW that isn't happily married.



Conventional wisdom holds that men aren't attracted to SSBBWs. Well, every time I see one in Walmart, she's got a kid or two in the cart. Kids don't make themselves


----------



## TwoSwords (Jun 28, 2019)

happily_married said:


> The guys lamenting no BBWs available in their areas, I’d you read nothing else, read @DragonFly post above and read the post I’ve quoted here.
> 
> Between the defenses some women construct for the reasons she lays out and the day to day challenges larger girls face (see the post I quoted) you definitely need to be ready to 1) navigate through a complex minefield of emotional issues and 2) be ready to settle in for the long haul when helping her deal with daily frustrations.
> 
> ...



It's naive to suppose that the person you meet will never be upset or need support in anything, but I haven't seen anyone supposing that yet. However, when two people are part of a relationship, and one consistently puts down roadblocks and the other doesn't, guess which one is more responsible if it fails?

Each person is responsible for their own actions, and when someone chooses to treat others with prejudice, based on some irrelevant experiences, that's on them. 

What I would say is that generally, if a woman is kind, confident, open, friendly, but not arrogant, then she probably *is *either married or involved with someone, and for good reason. People are drawn to those who accept personal responsibility, intentionally find solutions to their problems and make themselves likable *as people.* Victims are not romantic.


----------



## landshark (Jun 28, 2019)

TwoSwords said:


> It's naive to suppose that the person you meet will never be upset or need support in anything, but I haven't seen anyone supposing that yet. However, when two people are part of a relationship, and one consistently puts down roadblocks and the other doesn't, guess which one is more responsible if it fails?
> 
> Each person is responsible for their own actions, and when someone chooses to treat others with prejudice, based on some irrelevant experiences, that's on them.
> 
> What I would say is that generally, if a woman is kind, confident, open, friendly, but not arrogant, then she probably *is *either married or involved with someone, and for good reason. People are drawn to those who accept personal responsibility, intentionally find solutions to their problems and make themselves likable *as people.* Victims are not romantic.



You’re right about those roadblocks when someone is already in a relationship. But the post I referenced was speaking to defenses not IN a relationship but in meeting people. To dismiss experiences as “irrelevant” undermines life’s most important teacher.

A person, any person, owes it to himself or herself to learn from experience. If a woman has been burned a few times by guys who claim to be okay with her weight, is it not reasonable for her to start exercising more caution with future prospective guys? Thats not necessarily prejudice so much as prudence.

Definitely agree with your last paragraph.


----------



## TwoSwords (Jun 28, 2019)

happily_married said:


> You’re right about those roadblocks when someone is already in a relationship. But the post I referenced was speaking to defenses not IN a relationship but in meeting people. To dismiss experiences as “irrelevant” undermines life’s most important teacher.
> 
> A person, any person, owes it to himself or herself to learn from experience. If a woman has been burned a few times by guys who claim to be okay with her weight, is it not reasonable for her to start exercising more caution with future prospective guys? Thats not necessarily prejudice so much as prudence.



I don't really disagree per se, but I think it can go either way. A person can learn to be prudent and cautious, but that's not "punishing" others as such. Taken too far, however, it can turn into an ironclad self-fulfilling prophecy.



happily_married said:


> Definitely agree with your last paragraph.



Sweet!


----------



## lostinadaydream (Jul 11, 2019)

Not only that many of the fat women around already have boyfriends. But also the ones I know have some self-esteem just in the foreground. In the background they all want to do or have done WLS which makes me wanna cry. They want to be loved but reject people which them really want and love. Then they do WLS and lose all what I find sexy.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jul 11, 2019)

Volt01 said:


> i need to be well prepared for a relationship since i never had any.


I hate to break it to you but it's hard to be "prepared" for any relationship. Every relationship is like a science experiment: you are putting two unknown chemicals together and watching to see how they react. Sometimes you mix water with alcohol and there doesn't seem to be anything really going on. Sometimes you mix oil and vinegar and it mixes together well for a while but then separates again. Then there's sodium iodide mixed with hydrogen peroxide. It can be an explosive, expanding result. You never know what you are going to get when you initially bring two people together.


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 11, 2019)

BigElectricKat said:


> I hate to break it to you but it's hard to be "prepared" for any relationship. Every relationship is like a science experiment: you are putting two unknown chemicals together and watching to see how they react. Sometimes you mix water with alcohol and there doesn't seem to be anything really going on. Sometimes you mix oil and vinegar and it mixes together well for a while but then separates again. Then there's sodium iodide mixed with hydrogen peroxide. It can be an explosive, expanding result. You never know what you are going to get when you initially bring two people together.



Nice analogy.  I'm looking for a peas 'n carrots kind of thing.


----------



## landshark (Jul 12, 2019)

HUGEisElegant said:


> Nice analogy.  I'm looking for a peas 'n carrots kind of thing.



It really was a good analogy, wasn’t it? I guess that’s why we use the term “chemistry” to describe how well a couple meshes. Or reacts, if you will.


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 12, 2019)

happily_married said:


> It really was a good analogy, wasn’t it? I guess that’s why we use the term “chemistry” to describe how well a couple meshes. Or reacts, if you will.



Yeah, I wasn't so clever. I just quoted Forrest Gump.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jul 12, 2019)

<-----Leave it to a nerd to make a science analogy.


----------



## Tad (Jul 12, 2019)

If you don't need them to have a fat kink of their own, or to be of particularly rare size, I'd suggest that these days there are enough fat people around that just generally getting involved with new groups and meeting new people has a pretty high chance of leading you to meet some eligibly single fat people, with the added advantage that you already have an activity or group of people in common so it ups your chances of getting along.


----------



## RedShellBlueShell (Jul 12, 2019)

Volt01 said:


> i need to be well prepared for a relationship since i never had any.



I felt this way before I had my first too. Fat admiration adds a significant deal of extra complexity to love, sex, and romance (but very, very worth it once it works). It takes many of us a bit longer than our non-FA peers to find our groove, but I think you're on the right track.


----------



## John Smith (Jul 12, 2019)

Well. Sometimes there happens, since she-who-I-won't-hear-anynore stopped our loose feeder/feedee relationship aboyt two years ago, that I feel overwhelmed by a thryst; a festering need to feed a woman. 

While working in a convience store, I used my charisma and my charms coupled by my modest sellsman expertise to convince easily influencable female customers to buy our cooked pastries, chips, sodas or chocolate even when the pastries weren't that fresh and somehow instilled to a former coworker to not worry about her ongoing gain.
Two customers turned chubby in the laspe of a few months because they get addicted to the products I coaxed them to purchase and my coworker went from plump yet moderably toned to snug into her uniform in two months.

That's hard. But I past over it. Anyway like I've said in an another post, I mever been into any commitment. They cause too much trouble.


----------



## Volt01 (Jul 13, 2019)

BigElectricKat said:


> I hate to break it to you but it's hard to be "prepared" for any relationship. Every relationship is like a science experiment: you are putting two unknown chemicals together and watching to see how they react. Sometimes you mix water with alcohol and there doesn't seem to be anything really going on. Sometimes you mix oil and vinegar and it mixes together well for a while but then separates again. Then there's sodium iodide mixed with hydrogen peroxide. It can be an explosive, expanding result. You never know what you are going to get when you initially bring two people together.


yeah i know, im just trying to stay confident, i never had love before and im kinda scared lol


----------



## Emmy (Jul 14, 2019)

when you go to the festival on a date... and he wants to go on a ride that has harnesses that you know you cant squeeze ur chunky butt into  like...lets hit the tilta whirl, bearclaws n you win me a stuffed animal instead lol


----------



## extra_m13 (Jul 14, 2019)

big frustration... finding the pretty bbw with a big appetite and hating exercise but, utterly unhappy with being fat and always talking about diets, it almost neglects the beauty of seeing her eating and gaining


----------



## Emmy (Jul 14, 2019)

extra_m13 said:


> big frustration... finding the pretty bbw with a big appetite and hating exercise but, utterly unhappy with being fat and always talking about diets, it almost neglects the beauty of seeing her eating and gaining


awww  that does sound rough and probably so common


----------



## landshark (Jul 14, 2019)

extra_m13 said:


> big frustration... finding the pretty bbw with a big appetite and hating exercise but, utterly unhappy with being fat and always talking about diets, it almost neglects the beauty of seeing her eating and gaining



Keep in mind the perfect woman doesn’t exist. There will always be something that you wish you could change about her. Instead of changing it you learn to deal with it. Or of course, things fall apart. I absolutely admire those plus size women who are genuinely secure in their weight and enjoy being who they are. But for so many, being overweight is a defining characteristic they’d rather not have: no matter who they are or how they define themselves, society views them as overweight women.

Put yourself in her shoes: instead of being viewed as a person, she’s viewed as a FAT person. Nothing else she does will be enough to overcome that categorizing.

You can’t fault them for wanting to change their situation. Your attraction to them likely will never be powerful enough to lead to them being self accepting. That has to come from within. I know it doesn’t make it easier, but it may help at least empathize.


----------



## Jimevil2000 (Aug 16, 2019)

goodman4ssbbw said:


> So difficult to find a SSBBW that isn't happily married.



My experience is exactly the opposite. Most I come across are jaded from the lack or attention in a previous (or ongoing) relationship. I’ve been approached by more than a few married women at events looking for attention who caught me staring. 

But then I’m the the NYC area - people are generally much more vapid and plastic here while trying to conform. Yet assuming they are better then anyone else.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 17, 2019)

I've been dating a guy that likes fat girls but seems to be bothered that I don't walk as fast as him. 
You tell me what the problem is?


----------



## John Smith (Aug 17, 2019)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I've been dating a guy that likes fat girls but seems to be bothered that I don't walk as fast as him.
> You tell me what the problem is?



From the little description you've given to us, I cannot hold a judgement about him based on this account but it seems clear to me that he show lack of empathy about that one hassle a woman of your size may experience in their everyday routine: which let to suggest that either he used to frequent less bigger or more physically active partners and cannot process yet why are you different, or he's perhaps showing signs of a narcissistic personality.

Don't get me wrong, but I think the solution might been to speak about the issue you have about his behiavor. If you keep standing out about the fact you feel annoyed by his inconsiderate absence of comprehension about the fact that being this big means walking way slower than the average people, maybe he would better process it.


----------



## Jimevil2000 (Aug 17, 2019)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I've been dating a guy that likes fat girls but seems to be bothered that I don't walk as fast as him.
> You tell me what the problem is?



He may be new to being with a larger woman. Although I notice you say “seems like” he is bothered. Why not just ask?


----------



## John Smith (Aug 17, 2019)

That's however the first time I heard someone dating bigger women resent displeasure about the fact his partner has to deal with the struggle to just walk around but slowly.

Personally, I've experienced the total opposite of your account.

A few years back, a then-intimate of mine I used to frequent since secondary school had momentarily chubbied out a lot, leaping up from 145 to the 170s or so pounds in a matter of weeks. She was of an average-to-taller built at less five feet eight tall and had a soft-skinny yet curveous medium-size hourglass figure, a moderable-to-fairly-buxom bust, a set of gently wider hips that kept to flare out a little more whenener her weight was yoyo-ing, then a somewhat above-average sized bum followed by a pair of sleekily strong yet toned: both issued from the few past years prior that passed to let herself a little go after a period of intense glute-and-quads-focused workout, whilst still keeping up a physically-requiering floor job.

But during the explosion gain, most of the additional weight went right into her breasts and lower body frame: if the change in bodyweight was noticeable enough up from the waist due to the significant breast growth coupled by the sightings of moonface, choblet, fluffy upper arms and thicker waist or that severe wardrobe dysfunction she experiended while trying to still fit her then-mildly heavyset, Triple D cupped body into any Large size top, using however the expression "_beyond noticeable_" would be a far, far, _far _cruel understatement of my part when looking down at what-the-name-of-whichever-protohistorical-fertility-goddess happened past below the waist... because the both breadth and proportions of her then-massively hefty, wobbly, (provedly) glass-bearing posterior dwarfing all of her chunky thighs, fledgling ride breeches and stammering orange peel's skin, might have for only equal but those of a 2017-era Andrea Abeli but in natural. 

She gained about thirty pounds in the span of two months and it mostly all went into her curves. The biggest she used to weigh prior that was 160 pounds whilst the biggest bra cup she once spurted prior these events was a 40DD. Her thighs were chafing against each other, her bosom likely caused some back pain even if I've only heard her complain about it but just once when she was one cup smaller, she was wearing a pair of size-12 stretchy jeans whose seams and very fabric threatened to burst apart at the littiest brutal motion or wegde because she probably was too ashamed to purchase a couple of new trousers above the size 14 (she really had an issue to internalize her own body self-image everytime she was getting overweight enough to purchase anything past the Large size... she stopped to wear dresses and skirts coming to the 140s because her hips went ample enough for that) , her boobs were oozing out profusedly from the cleavage of the outgrown tank tops she'd liked to wear back then, she enjoyed the overload in attention and emvy her newfound planturous figure brought around - including from mine - but was so bothered by the gossiping from her peers, the newfound daily physical experiences or the mere idea she was just so physically different and omly few more pounds away from being deemed clinically obese she persuaded herself to still weigh 130 pounds and denying her current appareance, fore thereafter reckon it and brag about her fuller curves the next minute thereafter (no jokes... the _next minute!!_) and the cycle followed up.

She wasn't accustomed to her newfound body balance, neither by the realization she was then no longer as nimble she used to be. When she was way much thinner, she used to straddle on the way with her leggy body and to taunt me about how lighter-weight she was compared to me and hiw easy that eas to outwalk me (which was a foolish comparison, since I am a taller man, of rather strong built furthermore) : coming to the 140s, she begun to slow a little her pace and to adopt a somewhat leisured gait into her straddle, but still used to taunt me anyway ; but at the time she turned extremely bottom-heavy and bigger-legged, the heft of her impressive lower avoirs couples by her vanishing thigh gap forced her to adopt a mildly ponderous sway, almost bordering into the lesser end of a proper waddle, which grievely affected her usual speed... she was conscious about and it pissed her off alot, enough to consistently lecture me about how, I quote her own words "ungentlemanly" and "disrespectful" I tended to act whenever she noticed I was outpacing her _at my own usual, unpressed walking speed _or that she had to catch a little of breath as the weight was just already this much to carry on. Even running up three-levels stairs like she liked to do was something to not tackle as a topic when she used to be this chubby and she went far much pissed off when I challenged her to do it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 17, 2019)

Jimevil2000 said:


> He may be new to being with a larger woman. Although I notice you say “seems like” he is bothered. Why not just ask?



Lol, he made sure to let me know he likes bigger arses than my own. He has shown me a picture of a woman that has a bigger ass....because she probably outweighs me by about 150 lbs. I'm imagining she, or many other women my size, are not running marathons. He is not "new" to big ladies.
He has made comments and asked me what is wrong when we walk- outside- on a very humid SC day, up and down hills. I don't complain, ask to sit down or anything. It just becomes obvious that he is bothered by it and makes comments.
Yes we talked about it. He is slender and used to be a personal trainer.

I exercise 30 minutes a day, weigh 287 at 5 foot four. I'm not as big as you may believe. I get around fine. Just cannot compete with a slender used-to-be personal trainer.

I'm starting to lean towards the narcissistic personality thing that John Smith mentioned. Something wrong with that man....and it ain't me. He makes me feel bad about myself. If any of you guys do that shit to a woman, then don't act surprised if she doesn't like you.


----------



## fuelingfire (Aug 17, 2019)

To me, the biggest frustration would always be a lack of confidence that many fat women have. Confidence is really attractive.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Aug 19, 2019)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I've been dating a guy that likes fat girls but seems to be bothered that I don't walk as fast as him.
> You tell me what the problem is?


First of all, let me say that there is nothing that I would ever want to change about you. You have an alluring mix of intelligence, beauty, sass, courage, and charisma. We are all so very glad you've come back and delighted us with your presence. 
But this guy sounds like he has an issue. Not with you per se. Even though he's said he like big gals, I think, and this is just a guess, that he's secretly trying to slim you down. I've seen this kind of behavior before. A guy or gal thinks they are doing you a favor by gently guiding you to change your life for the better (in their eyes). I knew a guy who did this very thing. Not saying that your guy s doing this on purpose. He may be doing it unconsciously. I don't know. You asked for possibilities of what his problem could be.
I am so against someone trying to change you when they get in a relationship.


----------



## John Smith (Aug 19, 2019)

BigElectricKat said:


> [...]
> I am so against someone trying to change you when they get in a relationship.



There does actually exists worst: people who emotionally persuade you to change in a demeaning, less domineering or less free-minded way just to appease their own ego, whilst _not being into a relationship at all. _


----------



## Bama (Aug 19, 2019)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol, he made sure to let me know he likes bigger arses than my own. He has shown me a picture of a woman that has a bigger ass....because she probably outweighs me by about 150 lbs. I'm imagining she, or many other women my size, are not running marathons. He is not "new" to big ladies.
> He has made comments and asked me what is wrong when we walk- outside- on a very humid SC day, up and down hills. I don't complain, ask to sit down or anything. It just becomes obvious that he is bothered by it and makes comments.
> Yes we talked about it. He is slender and used to be a personal trainer.
> 
> ...


From reading your original question, "I've been dating a guy that likes fat girls but seems to be bothered that I don't walk as fast as him. You tell me what the problem is?", as well as your follow-up info, it sounds like the walking is while exercising and it seems there could be a few different problems depending on what is really going on with this guy.

1. It is possible that he simply wants to keep a faster pace. Since he is more slender, the faster pace is what he is used to. The two of you will need to discuss this and come to a compromise. Either he'll have to accept that he will need to walk at a slower pace when you are walking together or you will have to accept that you won't be able to walk with him every time or, maybe, start together and meet at the end. But, you guys have to communicate and figure something out. He genuinely likes fat girls but wants to get his workout on. I was in this category. I was a power lifter and personal trainer and I love fat girls. I never make them workout with me, they can if they want to. When they did workout with me, I didn't expect them to keep my pace. There's no way they were gonna keep up with me, so, when we went to a gym outside of the house, I would hit the weight stacks and she would go to the elliptical or whatever. Later, I would spot her on the weights. Then, we would walk at our own pace, meet somewhere, and then, when we did our cool down walk, we would walk together. By then, we're both walking at about the same pace and I'm ok with walking a little bit slower, if necessary. 

2. He may be trying to slim you down. But, if he really does like the big butts, slimming you down isn't gonna get you a bigger butt. Of course, that might be why he has so much experience with big ladies, he keeps trying to slim them down and they keep dumping him. He says he likes fat girls but that might just be a ploy so that he can get them in the gym. If this is the case, that's bad ju ju. You might need to do something about the relationship, like an exit plan. I'm not saying to get out of the relationship. I'm just saying that if this is going on, it's not likely that you're going to fix him so you might want to fix your situation.

3. He might just be subconsciously trying to slim you down. He might not even realize that he's pushing you because he really likes fat girls but the media and society has trained him that this was wrong so in his subconscious he's trying to slim you down. If this is what is happening, this can be fixed. You can either get out of the relationship or if you really like this guy, just tell him to stop doing it. Let him know that you will no longer stand for it and if he really cares about you and your feeling and if he wants to be in the relationship, he'll stop that behavior. 

No matter what the issue is, talk to him. Ask him what is going on. If he won't tell you, it's probably #2. If he's not really sure, it might be #3. But, don't let him off easy. Press him for an answer. Be gentle but firm. Be sure to let him know how you feel and that you want to be in the relationship but that he makes you feel bad. If he does care about you and it's #1, or even #2, he'll do what he has to do to make things work. 

May I ask one favor? If you don't mind telling us, will you let us know how it turns out? I really hope that this guy turns out to be a keeper.


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 19, 2019)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm starting to lean towards the narcissistic personality thing that John Smith mentioned. Something wrong with that man....and it ain't me. He makes me feel bad about myself. If any of you guys do that shit to a woman, then don't act surprised if she doesn't like you.



Yeah, that would be a red flag to me. Nobody should make you feel bad about yourself when you are around him. He sounds very inconsiderate, at the least. I'd say you should forget about him and spend time around people who make you feel good, but you're a smart lady and already know that.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 19, 2019)

BigElectricKat said:


> First of all, let me say that there is nothing that I would ever want to change about you. You have an alluring mix of intelligence, beauty, sass, courage, and charisma. We are all so very glad you've come back and delighted us with your presence.
> But this guy sounds like he has an issue. Not with you per se. Even though he's said he like big gals, I think, and this is just a guess, that he's secretly trying to slim you down. I've seen this kind of behavior before. A guy or gal thinks they are doing you a favor by gently guiding you to change your life for the better (in their eyes). I knew a guy who did this very thing. Not saying that your guy s doing this on purpose. He may be doing it unconsciously. I don't know. You asked for possibilities of what his problem could be.
> I am so against someone trying to change you when they get in a relationship.



You are incredibly sweet and mady my day. Thank you so much for your kind words 



Bama said:


> From reading your original question, "I've been dating a guy that likes fat girls but seems to be bothered that I don't walk as fast as him. You tell me what the problem is?", as well as your follow-up info, it sounds like the walking is while exercising and it seems there could be a few different problems depending on what is really going on with this guy.
> 
> 1. It is possible that he simply wants to keep a faster pace. Since he is more slender, the faster pace is what he is used to. The two of you will need to discuss this and come to a compromise. Either he'll have to accept that he will need to walk at a slower pace when you are walking together or you will have to accept that you won't be able to walk with him every time or, maybe, start together and meet at the end. But, you guys have to communicate and figure something out. He genuinely likes fat girls but wants to get his workout on. I was in this category. I was a power lifter and personal trainer and I love fat girls. I never make them workout with me, they can if they want to. When they did workout with me, I didn't expect them to keep my pace. There's no way they were gonna keep up with me, so, when we went to a gym outside of the house, I would hit the weight stacks and she would go to the elliptical or whatever. Later, I would spot her on the weights. Then, we would walk at our own pace, meet somewhere, and then, when we did our cool down walk, we would walk together. By then, we're both walking at about the same pace and I'm ok with walking a little bit slower, if necessary.
> 
> ...



I'm having one problem with the slim me down idea: I met him on a BBW dating site. I think he doesn't like my shape as much as some might.
BTW, we weren't exercising. We were out on a date, went to a different restaurant we wanted to try and then decided to stroll around down town. And that's what I do: Stroll. Where in the hell he was in such a hurry to get to, I have no clue.



loopytheone said:


> Yeah, that would be a red flag to me. Nobody should make you feel bad about yourself when you are around him. He sounds very inconsiderate, at the least. I'd say you should forget about him and spend time around people who make you feel good, but you're a smart lady and already know that.



Thank you Loops. You are correct about needing to keep different company. Ignored him this past weekend and then he apologized to me by text last night that he wasn't able to meet up with me. Holy hell,, I had forgotten about it anyway 
Anyhoo, met another guy from another dating site....his handle is "Thor" and holy cow if he isn't. I hope to hear from him again. <3 I bet he's got a big....hammer *fans herself*


----------



## Emmy (Aug 20, 2019)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I've been dating a guy that likes fat girls but seems to be bothered that I don't walk as fast as him.
> You tell me what the problem is?


Maybe mention slow down to enjoy the walk.. or that ur little legs [if ur short like me] cant keep up! lol i say it all the time if a guys over 5'10!


----------



## Bama (Aug 20, 2019)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I've been dating a guy that likes fat girls but seems to be bothered that I don't walk as fast as him.
> You tell me what the problem is?


You said that you were on a date. I'm wondering if this guy might be a closet FA. He likes fat girls, just not in public. He doesn't mind going out with you and eating dinner with you because hopefully there's a prize at the end of the night, as long as he doesn't have to be seen holding hands with you. Not sure if you two were holding hands or if he was walking ahead of you but it almost sounds like this is how he is. Ask him. No matter what he tells you, it's likely not anything to do with you.


----------

